# Snake boots ???



## Dub (Aug 20, 2022)

I could use a recommendation for snake boots that you've found to be comfortable and don't mind wearing for long days scouting & hunting. 


Would help if they didn't spook black panthers & Sasquatches.....as they may provide some interest in watching while waiting on the ever elusive deer.


----------



## Sixes (Aug 20, 2022)

Danner Pronghorn.

I bought a backup pair several years ago because they are comfortable enough that I was afraid they would be discontinued.


----------



## jrickman (Aug 20, 2022)

Following this myself. Been using gaiters, but after a close call last year, I've been shopping and the clock is ticking down. I've got to have something that I can get up in Warwoman and the old Coleman river WMA in without coming home bleeding. I need something waterproof and have a strong preference for leather over synthetics.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 20, 2022)

Chippewa. I trust my life with them.


----------



## Athos (Aug 20, 2022)

I’ve been wearing a pair of Irish Setter pull ons for about the last 3 years. Of course they stopped making them. They’re comfortable and don’t leak, so I’d probably look at what they’ve got currently when the time comes to replace, but Chippewa and Danner would not doubt be as good.


----------



## transfixer (Aug 20, 2022)

Ditto on the Danner Pronghorns ,  they're not cheap, but lightweight and VERY comfortable ,  I ended up wearing them all season long the last few years,  even when it was very cold and no need to worry about snakes !  easy side zip also


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 20, 2022)

Chippewa or danner


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 20, 2022)

Just wear comfortable hiking boots and get some Turtleskins gaiters.  Way more comfortable than wearing snake boots.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 20, 2022)

If your not in the Mountains, and will be around water, I would just go with Lacrosse Agility. They are rubber, but will keep your feet dry and are comfortable. They are a little warmer than the condura made snake boots , but dry feet are happy feet. If your feet heat up easily, you can stand in the water a few minutes and cool them right back off. They are what I use for turkey, hog and deer hunting. Do not ever buy the Lacrosse 4X, they are super hard to get on and off. If I was hunting in the mountains and pulling hills, I would want a good lace up boot for the ankle support.


----------



## jrickman (Aug 20, 2022)

I think I might try the Redhead Lubbock and just go real slow scouting in the hills, then switch back to my regular lace-ups with gaiters until it gets cold enough for them rattlers to go sleep somewhere, if I can't find some of these Pronghorns somewhere in my size that will ship before end of September. I had a rattler scare me about as bad as I've ever been scared by anything last year. He missed by about an inch, and it was not because of his aim. I tripped at an opportune time. I've been shot at without needing to sit down and pray a while like that snake drove me to do.


----------



## GLS (Aug 20, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Just wear comfortable hiking boots and get some Turtleskins gaiters.  Way more comfortable than wearing snake boots.


I expect that's what I'll be wearing in two weeks.  Gil


----------



## dslc6487 (Aug 20, 2022)

Done got old and tend to trip easily and most any snake boot is kind of heavy for me.  Switched to the Turtle Skin gaiters and really like them.  Not much heavier than a long pair of socks...


----------



## Headshot (Aug 20, 2022)

Based on Nicodemus's recommendations a few years back, I bought Chippewa's.  No regrets, peace of mind and comfortable....would buy 'em again.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 20, 2022)

Those turtle skins look nice. I wander how they would hold up heavy briars and such..working in the woods etc…


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 20, 2022)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Those turtle skins look nice. I wander how they would hold up heavy briars and such..working in the woods etc…



They are ballistic nylon and ultra light.  Great in briars etc because they are kinda slick.  Waterproof too. You forget you're wearing them.  Tested up to eastern diamondbacks.  Pricey and worth it.


----------



## Duff (Aug 20, 2022)

Sixes said:


> Danner Pronghorn.
> 
> I bought a backup pair several years ago because they are comfortable enough that I was afraid they would be discontinued.




This


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 20, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Chippewa. I trust my life with them.


I second this.  I’ll go anywhere with my Chippewas on and they are my year round huntin boots.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 20, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> They are ballistic nylon and ultra light.  Great in briars etc because they are kinda slick.  Waterproof too. You forget you're wearing them.  Tested up to eastern diamondbacks.  Pricey and worth it.


My danners are nearing the end of there life and this would be better where I could wear  my lacrosse rubber boots,which I really liie


----------



## Dub (Aug 20, 2022)

I’m not seeing the Danner Pronghorn listed as a snake boot.

 Checking on their other models now…


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 21, 2022)

The term snake boot is a misnomer and a marketing point.  Almost all rubber and leather boots will protect you from a venomous bite.  It was tested by a herpetologist and he even has a video on YouTube.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 21, 2022)

Here it is....


----------



## jbogg (Aug 21, 2022)

I use turtle skins now, but if I was not hunting the mountains I would still be wearing my Irish setter VaprTreks.  They were fairly lightweight, good arch support, and literally no break in time required. I think I hiked five or 6 miles the very first time I wore them.  Like most snake boots, there was not much ankle support, so side hilling in the mountains with a heavy pack became fatiguing without the good ankle support of a mountain boot. They were waterproof initially, but sometime within the first year or two they started leaking.


----------



## jrickman (Aug 21, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Here it is....




I'm not going to take that guy's advice because it runs counter to literally everything I've ever been told, by those with equal or greater expertise and experience. Also, somewhere out there in internet land there is a video of an eastern diamondback biting clean through a motorcycle tire sidewall.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 21, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Here it is....




Those would probably be good against a copperhead, cottonmouth, and possibly some canebrakes. I would not step up to one of these with them on.  I noticed he didn`t put them on and try against any of them.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 21, 2022)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Here it is....


Uhhhhhh…….NO. Don’t know about them South American snake, but I’ve seen enough ivories hanging out of a canebreak that theres no way I would trust a simple rubber boot. Them jungle natives can’t afford a pair of snakeboots or I’d bet they would be wearing them. Ol boy must be getting a commission or something, put them on and show me.  I’ll stick to my Lacrosss, having too much boot is like having too much fun…..ain’t possible.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Aug 21, 2022)

I don't agree 100% with the video and wouldn't advise using cheapo 13 dollar rubber boots.  The gaiters though, Turtleskins, I definately trust and those have been tested with EDB's.


----------



## HughW2 (Aug 21, 2022)

As Nic and others have noted in past threads. 

Treatment for a poisonous snake bite is BIG $! Even if you have insurance! Your co-pay at the hospital will be multiple thousand dollars.  

I will gladly pay the $300 for a decent pair of snake boots and put up with the extra weight and heat of wearing them.  Where I hunt I have plenty of canebrakes and the occasional diamondback.  

No thanks to the chance of being bitten.  Hard pass on cheap rubber boots.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Aug 21, 2022)

@Dub go with the Danners. Doesn’t look like they’re making the Pronghorn any more but the Sharptail is just as comfortable. I practically live in snakeboots and haven’t found a more comfortable or durable pair than Danner. Maybe Russels might be better but I’ll never know about those. Another plus about the sharptails is that they have a slimmer profile up top so you can slide your pants legs over them if you so desire. Whatever you decide to go with, stay away from LaCrosse and Rocky.


----------



## Brookser (Aug 22, 2022)

Seconding Danners Sharptail, really good boots and should work what you looking for. Can also check Garmont Tactical models or LaCrosse, all 3 should work pretty well


----------



## killerv (Aug 23, 2022)

Google the pronghorn snake boot, not just pronghorn

Got about 5-6 seasons out of mine, very comfortable, just started wearing out, couldnt keep them dry anymore etc.

Chippewa have been my favorites. But mine were older and not the china mess they make today. Heart sunk when I tried on a pair last year and they said China.

Only time I was ever struck I was wearing Lacrosse Fangs. I knew what it was as soon as it hit me.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 23, 2022)

Lacrosse 4xAlphas is all I wear. They are rubber with a cordura face. No need to worry about water leaks like with lace ups. They are very comfortable as well. Took me 5 years of hard wear to finally wear my first pair out.


----------



## GLS (Aug 23, 2022)

There was a facebook posting that showed a man's leg while he lie on a hospital bed.  The leg looked awful.  He got in a hurry, couldn't find his snake boots, wore muck boots instead and paid the price deer hunting.  A big rattler nailed him.  The rattler's fangs went through the rubber and into his leg like a hot icepick through a stick of butter.   He posted to urge folks to wear snake protection hunting deer early season in  S. Ga.  I had a pair of Russell Turkey Hunter's made for me after being measured by the company owner's family member at Bray's Island a few years ago.  I ended up giving them away.  Horrible fit.  The 8" Russell boots measured at the same time fit fine with thick enough leather to give me security and comfort with the Turtleskins.  Gil


----------



## pjciii (Aug 23, 2022)

I dont know if you have found this website but i bought my first pair last year when i moved to the mountains.

https://snakeboots.com/

I got a pair of rocky boots. They are just comfortable once broken in. I wear their tactical waterproof boots when i ride my motorcycle.


----------



## jrickman (Aug 24, 2022)

Steer clear of the RedHead Lubbock unless you are really skinny and have a collapsing heel. They are made really funny. It is a fight to the death to even get your foot into them. I even had my wife try and getting her tiny foot in there past the edge of the heel cup was a struggle. I finally got my foot into them with the help of some slick dress socks and could not zip them past mid-calf. I'm fairly muscular, but I would not consider my calves THAT big for someone wearing a size 11 boot. Shame, because otherwise they seemed like a pretty decent offering.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 25, 2022)

Own a pair of Danner Pronghorn's and like em.  Prefer the TurtleSkin snake gaiters for summer and early fall.  So light you won't know you're wearing them.  Bought a pair of the TurtleSkin's bout 10 years ago while quail hunting near Albany.  Most of the guides wore them.  Encountered EDB's on just about all the quail hunts down that way.


----------



## killerv (Aug 25, 2022)

Triple C said:


> Own a pair of Danner Pronghorn's and like em.  Prefer the TurtleSkin snake gaiters for summer and early fall.  So light you won't know you're wearing them.  Bought a pair of the TurtleSkin's bout 10 years ago while quail hunting near Albany.  Most of the guides wore them.  Encountered EDB's on just about all the quail hunts down that way.



My problem with gaiters is that they dont protect your foot, when I got struck that joker hit me on top of the foot just above the toes.


----------



## TJay (Aug 25, 2022)

I have a pair of Justin snake boots and have been very pleased with fit and comfort.  They look kind of stiff but once you get them on they feel great and very little break in.


----------



## jrickman (Aug 25, 2022)

I can't find much of anything in stock so I'm going with the Lacross 4x Alphas while I keep shopping. My Lacross (non-snakeproof) were worn out and leaking anyway.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 25, 2022)

killerv said:


> My problem with gaiters is that they dont protect your foot, when I got struck that joker hit me on top of the foot just above the toes.


Great point!  Better be wearing something heavy duty below the ankle.


----------



## antharper (Aug 27, 2022)

I’ve worn A pair of Irish setters for the past few years and have been really pleased . Haven’t tested them and hope I don’t ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 27, 2022)

jrickman said:


> I can't find much of anything in stock so I'm going with the Lacross 4x Alphas while I keep shopping. My Lacross (non-snakeproof) were worn out and leaking anyway.


Those Lacrosse 4X are absolutely the worst snake boot I’ve ever had. They are a killer to pull on and off. If you have to buy them, buy a boot jack and keep it in the truck. They are super tight around the ankles. I blew the back out of mine right above the heel cap in 2 years. That’s where all the pressure is applied when you put them on or off. If you carry a extra pair of socks with you and change socks the minute before you pull them on, life will be so much easier for you. I hated those boots. I would personally keep shopping, I found several online Tuesday. The Lacrosse Agility is a much more comfortable boot if you can find one. That’s what I bought and really like them.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Aug 27, 2022)

@Hillbilly stalker 

I use LaCrosse 4x for the last 3 years. They are great for ramming around.  I was surprised how well they work for long walks and all day comfort.

But you are 100% correct about taking them off. I think they are getting worse every time.


----------



## Dub (Sep 6, 2022)

Still looking around for a pair.


Needing 14 Wide sure limits options.



Saw a pair on Amazon....never heard of the brand before.  Thorogood ?


The side zipper and pull handles sure seem like great features....but the reviews were spotty.

The hunt continues.



















EDIT:



BAMSUCKA !!!!!!!


I may just be in bidness.



There is a somewhat-local business that opened today after a long weekend. 


Just called them and spoke to a really helpful gal in their boot department....she checked and they have the Sasquatch-sized snake boots from Georgia Boot, Danner and Chippewa 



It'll be a short drive there from work tomorrow afternoon and be able to try 'em on and see what's what.


Thanks for all the insight.


I'll update with results. 


I sure don't want to get bit.


----------



## jrickman (Sep 6, 2022)

jrickman said:


> I can't find much of anything in stock so I'm going with the Lacross 4x Alphas while I keep shopping. My Lacross (non-snakeproof) were worn out and leaking anyway.



I've got about 8 miles on these now in two trips with around 1500 feet of elevation change, and other than being a tad hot for this time of year, I can't really complain much. I wouldn't say I'm very happy with them, but they are alright. They do have more support around the foot and ankle than what I have come to expect from other similar style boots, but they are NOT hiking boots by any stretch. Side hilling is not terrible, but any straight descent on a slope will have your toes jammed up and you'll be missing having some laces and stiff leather. Once you get the soles scuffed up a bit they are pretty sticky for stream crossings on rocks, and they have enough lug that if you have some laurel or ivy to help you up, you can dig in and skip the side hilling and billy goat a hill with some degree of confidence. They are a little hard to get on and off as several have said. For the money, they are decent and will get the job done for me at least for this year.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 7, 2022)

Redhead for me...about 6 yr now..still waterproof...stiff when new but very comfy after broken in, and great ankle support on uneven terrain....pain to lace up but very comforting in tall grass/brush ...would buy them again ..


----------



## CaptKeith (Sep 7, 2022)

I went with hiking boots and Turtleskins Gaiters. Comfortable and practical.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 8, 2022)

Wouldn’t trade my Chippewa’s for any other boot...farming crawfish and managing for waterfowl puts me amongst the crawlers all the time. I have or have had many of the boots mentioned. My Chippewas are heavy but sure make you feel protected.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 8, 2022)

I bought a pair of Rocky side zips before their quality started waning.  The only issue I had was that the insoles were uncomfortable after a season or two.  I replaced them with some premium insoles and have worn them for 13-14 years.


----------

